# LGD question



## melco (May 7, 2006)

We have been having alot of medical issues at our house this year. Its been really hard to keep up with the chores so we came to the deicision to cut back numbers for a while. We have goats, cats, dogs and chickens. We will be keeping the chickens and cats but have decided to move our goats to a friends place for now,which leaves the Great Pyrs. We are trying to decide where to put them. Should we move them with the goats or can we leave them here. If they stay here they really have nothing to guard. Would this be wrong? I want them here so much, we really love them but I dont want to do the wrong thing for them. If they go to our friends they would be working. I "think" I know the right answer but have to ask. Thanks in advance for any help, please dont be to harsh this is hard enough as it is.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

The dogs will do fine without the ret of their herd. To go with the goats might pose new boundry problems the friends have to deal with (and may not want) but its up to them really.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

keep them!

they have their home to guard, they have chickens to guard, and they have you to guard and love and get pets from...keep them.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd keep them. They could always guard chickens.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd keep them for sure but I'd also find something for them to guard. Keep 1 goat or clip a few chickens wings to keep them inside the pen with the dogs. They are working dogs, find them work to do. 
My other thought is if the situation is difficult perhaps you should let all but 1 go, keep the one to start over & to train a pup when circumstances permit.

My dogs love me, my kids, my grandson, our home. However they have guarded goats & ducks & horses their whole lives, and we were just visitors. I feel mine would go searching for some livestock, maybe even bring them on back home so I can visit them!

Just my opinion,

HF


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

THanks for all the thoughts. I am not sure at this point what we are going to do. It helps me to know they would possibly be fine here. They are still a little to taken with the chickens so the birds are not free range around the dogs, the birds are in a different part of the farm. Food for thought.


----------

